# Jussen Brothers



## Guest

Talented and absolutely gorgeous!! This piece is perfect for whatever ails ye!!


----------



## Rogerx

I like their playing, the first one is very good, the second is fun.



Saint-Saëns / Poulenc / Say

Arthur Jussen (piano), Lucas Jussen (piano)

Stéphane Denève



On the internet is a interview wit Sir Neville Marriner talking about them whilst recording this CD


----------



## Michael122

Would like to see them come to the US more thoroughly and more frequently.


----------



## Rogerx

Michael122 said:


> Would like to seem them come to the US more thoroughly and more frequently.


They travel a lot ( when permitted) but indeed always Europe.


----------



## Guest

Love these two; absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Rogerx

Bach- Arthur Jussen (piano), Lucas Jussen (piano)
Amsterdam Sinfonietta

Candida Thompson (leader)
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV106 'Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit'
(Actus tragicus)
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV147 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben'
Bach, J S: Cantata BWV208 'Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd!'
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C major, BWV1061
Bach, J S: Concerto for Two Keyboards in C minor, BWV1060
Bach, J S: Das Orgelbüchlein
Lovely CD


----------



## Michael122

Just finished listening to the Bach CD indicated in post #6.
The brothers are, again, wonderful.
Great balance in each of their hands, excellent command of piano dynamics and nuances, and good selections from the Bach cannon.
However, the backing instruments/orchestra sounds rather limp.
Simply not as strong as it should be. The fortes are far too weak, rhythm is off in places, some notes and phrases are either being held too long or not long enough.
Can't help but wonder why; these guys/DG earn enough to hire the best supporting musicians possible.
Were they in a hurry to finish the project due to some contractual agreement with DG?
Would rate this a 5 on a 10 scale and therefore not recommendable.


----------



## 96 Keys

I have their Bach, Mozart, and Schubert recordings--all are very enjoyable.


----------



## Rogerx

Michael122 said:


> Just finished listening to the Bach CD indicated in post #6.
> The brothers are, again, wonderful.
> Great balance in each of their hands, excellent command of piano dynamics and nuances, and good selections from the Bach cannon.
> However, the backing instruments/orchestra sounds rather limp.
> Simply not as strong as it should be. The fortes are far too weak, rhythm is off in places, some notes and phrases are either being held too long or not long enough.
> Can't help but wonder why; these guys/DG earn enough to hire the best supporting musicians possible.
> Were they in a hurry to finish the project due to some contractual agreement with DG?
> Would rate this a 5 on a 10 scale and therefore not recommendable.


I don't hear it, and very recommendable .:tiphat:


----------

